# What's the worst part about COVID-19?



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 16, 2021)

Out of anything, what is the worst part about the pandemic for you? Is it the loneliness? The media hamming it up like it's three 9/11s every single day? The mask/vax nazis? The friends lost over a frankly unimportant argument about the pandemic? The virus itself?

For me, it's the fact that the shit took yet another thing away from me and turned it into something trendy, like capeshit and video games. That thing is being a shut-in. Only until recently have people been emerging from their homes, but all of these articles about "staycationing" and "Lockdown Living", are driving me truly fucking nuts. I guess what I'm trying to say, is it's only cool for me to be a hermit loser. Now it's cool and people are pretending it's fun as a massive cope, and all I want to do is go outside and socialize maskless in a crowd of people now.

For real, though. I'm so sick and tired of hearing Ad Council radio commercials about "Coping-19", and to wash my hands and wear a mask, and get vaccinated, and if you see something say something, good goy. People constantly reinforcing everything everyone knows, including the people who don't bother, is actually making me fucking insane. It's just a virtue signal now, you're not telling anyone anything new. As for the "If you see something, say something" Ads, when the fuck did that become okay? Wasn't that a tagline for some kind of dystopian fiction or something? Keep to yourself, mind your own fucking business, and don't be a snitch, you fucking nigger.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 16, 2021)

Watching my friends in the medical profession deal with idiots like you


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 16, 2021)

The economic implosion that has killed off no less than 4 of my favorite establishments.

Also people being extra pissy over the usual shit.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 16, 2021)

Techpriest said:


> Watching my friends in the medical profession deal with idiots like you


I am grinning, ear-to-smelly-green-ear, to learn that you are so empathetic, cute, heckin valid, and morally infallible. Knowing that your gigabrain friends in the medical profession put evil smoothie retards like me in our place, fills my dark, empty, heart with unfathomable glee. It's called being a decent human being, sweaty, and golly, boy howdy, you are easily the most decent human being I have ever seen. I tip my top to you, m'sir. I'd give you Reddit Gold, but alas, I am but a mere turgid, lowly, smelly, toothless, inbred, nazi hillbilly.


----------



## Odnovo (Apr 16, 2021)

Watching society devolve in real time.


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 16, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> I am grinning, ear-to-smelly-green-ear, to learn that you are so empathetic, cute, heckin valid, and morally infallible. Knowing that your gigabrain friends in the medical profession put evil smoothie retards like me in our place, fills my dark, empty, heart with unfathomable glee. It's called being a decent human being, sweaty, and golly, boy howdy, you are easily the most decent human being I have ever seen. I tip my top to you, m'sir. I'd give you Reddit Gold, but alas, I am but a mere turgid, lowly, smelly, toothless, inbred, nazi hillbilly.


It’s funny until you get people screaming it’s a hoax in your face while they’re dying from it and refusing treatment.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 16, 2021)

No man, that is the funny part.


----------



## Clark Kent (Apr 16, 2021)

Probably the deaths.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 16, 2021)

The fact that the governments of the world are using it as an excuse to make a massive tyrannical power grab
Oh and a close second. The attempt to indoctrinate East Asians into the cult of social justice by claiming that holding China responsible for this mess is causing them to be attacked by those nasty white supremacists


----------



## Blacklight (Apr 16, 2021)

For me? It's being called a covid denier, when I'm in the middle of the public park, more than two hundred feet away from everyone, and some old bitch comes running up to me demanding to know why I don't have a mask on.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 16, 2021)

Joe Swanson said:


> The fact that the governments of the world are using it as an excuse to make a massive tyrannical power grab


I kind of agree with you, although I would argue that what's worse is all the dipshits who are endorsing it. I'm pretty sure if we had a Hitler-like figure become president, over 90% of normies would happily throw on party armbands and start denouncing their neighbors. Britain's pretty much gone full V for Vendetta at this rate.

"If you want to see the guilty, all you have to do is look into a mirror."

Edit: Was a bit harsh


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 16, 2021)

The avalanche of lies and half-truths that people are not only supposed to agree with, but repeat with gusto and ultimately believe. It's fucking creepy. Cognitive dissonance is not something to be sought out and yet here we are.


----------



## KEKMUHLORD (Apr 16, 2021)

Duke Nukem said:


> Wrong, what's worse is all the dipshits who are endorsing it. I'm pretty sure if we had a Hitler-like figure become president, over 90% of normies would happily throw on party armbands and start denouncing their neighbors. Britain's pretty much gone full V for Vendetta at this rate.
> 
> "If you want to see the guilty, all you have to do is look into a mirror."


Almost terrifying how prophetic V for Vendetta was.  

We need more V's.


----------



## sadbird (Apr 16, 2021)

The fact that every person i've met who thinks wearing a mask keeps them safe is guilty of doing a lot of dumb shit to contradict that belief directly. Including watching a woman who I know pull OFF her mask. To sneeze.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 16, 2021)

KEKMUHLORD said:


> Almost terrifying how prophetic V for Vendetta was.
> 
> We need more V's.
> 
> View attachment 2094594


I'm not sure I'd consider a violent anarchist a hero under normal circumstances, but in the context of the film, and possibly the legacy of 2020, it makes sense.



sadbird said:


> The fact that every person i've met who thinks wearing a mask keeps them safe is guilty of doing a lot of dumb shit to contradict that belief directly. Including watching a woman who I know pull OFF her mask. To sneeze.


B-b-but MY MASK WILL GET SOGGY AND I'LL HAVE TO WEAR IT ALL DAY REEEEEE


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 16, 2021)

The confusion. I feel like a dementia patient when I look at any wuflu news. I comprehend everything fine, just feel like I've stepped into another dimension.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 16, 2021)

The deaths. Is this even a question?


----------



## Ikvion (Apr 16, 2021)

I feel like I'm going crazy because there's nothing separating my day. As much as I hated going to work, the act of physically leaving my apartment and driving and coming back signaled to my brain that my day was beginning/ending. Now? Nothing. The days are running together and I'm going stir crazy. I find myself making up reasons to go out during the day. "I need paper towels! Oh, I should get some coffee." It barely helps though because, lack of routine. I'm the shut-in type too. Seeing how many companies want to make this working from home thing permanent makes me dread the future. I'm seriously about to go back to retail management just so I can leave.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 16, 2021)

All the concerts are cancelled.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 16, 2021)

I CAN'T LOOK FOR WORK OR GO TO THE FUCKING LIBRARY


----------



## Mal0 (Apr 17, 2021)

I had enough free time to make a KF account and actually be active on here.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 17, 2021)

Seeing so many small businesses, places, etc. close down for good. Specially Arcades for me.


----------



## retard strength (Apr 17, 2021)

Loss of small local restaurants, specialty stores, and non-profits.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 17, 2021)

The snitching and fear over a virus with a <1% death rate.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 17, 2021)

Everything bad you can think about it since every negative thing is being blown out of proportion.


----------



## BipolarPon (Apr 17, 2021)

People are having much more trouble getting cancer screenings, not being able to travel abroad.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 17, 2021)

The name is gay.


----------



## General Tug Boat (Apr 17, 2021)

Losing my job, not being able to gather with my friends and loved ones.  Also not being able to say goodbye to the people I've lost over the course of the pandemic.  As well watching the complete and utter amplification of the Globo-Hommo is also ridiculous.  

Though it's hilarious watching all of the people that where pro lockdown here in Ontario now flip flop because Mayor Mccheese just implemented Victoria tier curfew autism.  Now the businesses are suffering, the mother fuckers where not saying that for the last several months of this unnecessary lockdown.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 17, 2021)

Can't go anywhere without a dumb mask.
Your fucking glasses getting fogged jfc. 
There's shortages of shit.
There's more trash.
Prices have gone up.
Mundane shit takes forever to do.


----------



## Troonos (Apr 17, 2021)

Kids having to grow up in this retarded new world. They are the biggest victims in all of this. The generation after the zoomers will grow up so disordered.


----------



## wry wrangler (Apr 17, 2021)

My boss being the biggest Covidiot on the fuckin' planet. We're talking running around screaming at people who are standing <6 feet apart.


----------



## Drain Todger (Apr 17, 2021)

Watching the sheer incompetence and malfeasance of government officials. I tried warning CDC and HHS people about supply shortages weeks in advance and they did nothing. No, they did worse than nothing.

They let massive armies of Daigou buy up all the masks and ship them to China. Then, they said masks don’t work, because they didn’t want a run on the few masks that were left. This created mistrust when they eventually reversed that decision and told people to wear masks. The obvious answer would have been to contract with local manufacturing concerns to fix the supply issues in fucking advance, but they just sat there and did nothing. Worse, a lot of the mask supply we ended up having was imported from China, the same fuckers who robbed us of them.

Then, Democrat governors started deliberately shoving COVID-positive people in nursing homes, causing thousands of excess deaths. They laid off millions of people and printed shitloads of currency to try and make up for the chunk of GDP that was erased. They issued incomplete and ineffective travel bans, and continued a policy of ineffective lockdowns well after the virus had become endemic. Once a virus is endemic, show’s over. You have to let people live. You have to let people go back to work. They had an opportunity to get it under control, and they did worse than fucking nothing.

Then, they all started mumbling about the “Great Reset” and “Building Back Better”, while telling us in the same breath that it was all a conspiracy theory, making it clear that all of this had a financial and geopolitical incentive

The Elites are trying to kill off pensioners and pocket the dough. They’re trying to mask a debt bubble collapse just like the last boom-bust cycle with a virus so that we think it’s an infectious disease and not the work of human vermin. They’re robbing us of our civil liberties and our future, and they deliberately made a pandemic _worse_ so that they could accomplish that goal. What do you even call these deranged psychopaths who pretend to rule us, other than fucking Land Pirates?

The worst part about COVID-19 was figuring out that our governments literally want us to die.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 17, 2021)

The fact that because of how shitty the government has been acting lately I'm starting to take the possibility that vaccine contains a nanochip or whatever in it seriously.

You know its one thing if the vaccine is shitty or kills me because the government is corrupt and farmed it out to the lowest bidder. Its something else entirely if the fuckheads screaming about the mark of the beast and shit actually turn out to be right.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Apr 17, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Watching the sheer incompetence and malfeasance of government officials. I tried warning CDC and HHS people about supply shortages weeks in advance and they did nothing. No, they did worse than nothing.
> 
> They let massive armies of Daigou buy up all the masks and ship them to China. Then, they said masks don’t work, because they didn’t want a run on the few masks that were left. This created mistrust when they eventually reversed that decision and told people to wear masks. The obvious answer would have been to contract with local manufacturing concerns to fix the supply issues in fucking advance, but they just sat there and did nothing. Worse, a lot of the mask supply we ended up having was imported from China, the same fuckers who robbed us of them.
> 
> ...


You call the people behind all of this evil.  They hate humanity and probably worship Satan himself.


----------



## EthanDude (Apr 17, 2021)

My life has generally stayed more or less the same as it was beforehand. Some areas it even improved (maybe)


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 17, 2021)

Fat people and weak women telling me how to be healthy.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 17, 2021)

I never went outside much in the first place but I went to the movie theaters alot. Now I cant even do that


----------



## MarvelousMess (Apr 17, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> All the concerts are cancelled.


Def this!  
and losing my grandpa who was in a rehab facility recovering from a hip break and was set to get out a few weeks later until he caught covid. At least he went quickly soon after he was hospitalized.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 17, 2021)

It having a high survival rate and people still being paranoid about it that they bend the knee to big daddy guberment


----------



## Thiletonomics (Apr 17, 2021)

The worst part about this mess is the lengths that some countries go to try to shut everything down, to the point that it makes you wonder if they're going to start to shut down actual necessary things. Those include only allowing Covid patients, and staff that handle them, at hospitals, that means that you can't even go to the ER in the case of an actual non-Covid medical emergency. Or if they shut down things such as gas stations, water supply structures, or even power plants, just to try to slow the spread down. Those desperate measures come as poor instances of risk management,  i.e. you spending a million dollars, just to protect a $20 bill in your house.



Drain Todger said:


> Watching the sheer incompetence and malfeasance of government officials. I tried warning CDC and HHS people about supply shortages weeks in advance and they did nothing. No, they did worse than nothing.
> 
> They let massive armies of Daigou buy up all the masks and ship them to China. Then, they said masks don’t work, because they didn’t want a run on the few masks that were left. This created mistrust when they eventually reversed that decision and told people to wear masks. The obvious answer would have been to contract with local manufacturing concerns to fix the supply issues in fucking advance, but they just sat there and did nothing. Worse, a lot of the mask supply we ended up having was imported from China, the same fuckers who robbed us of them.
> 
> ...



Another thing about this is that some people just see the case numbers and deaths, to determine which country is doing better than another at combating this. I'm pretty sure that some nutty people would even praise actual shithole countries like North Korea, Venezuela, and Zimbabwe, for handling the virus better, in the case of Vzla, because "they have less total cases than the US has deaths!"


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 17, 2021)

It's the biggest transfer of wealth from the middle and lower classes to the rich since '08, and handed a ton of authority to the government I'm skeptical they'll be willing to relinquish the next time something more mild like SARS comes about.

Also locally it caused all the useless retards who inhabit downtown Seattle to flee to the burbs once they couldn't go to their bars and restaurants, which means I'm dealing with a ton of Amazon stock-backed competition trying to buy a house


----------



## Thiletonomics (Apr 17, 2021)

Absolutego said:


> It's the biggest transfer of wealth from the middle and lower classes to the rich since '08, and handed a ton of authority to the government I'm skeptical they'll be willing to relinquish the next time something more mild like SARS comes about.
> 
> Also locally it caused all the useless retards who inhabit downtown Seattle to flee to the burbs once they couldn't go to their bars and restaurants, which means I'm dealing with a ton of Amazon stock-backed competition trying to buy a house



What I also wonder is if the said wealth transfer would push for people wanting new leaders that did the same things like Chavez, Castro, Mugabe, and other Socialist and Communist leaders that took their respective country's economies, and flushed them right down the toilet.


----------



## Absolutego (Apr 17, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> What I also wonder is if the said wealth transfer would push for people wanting new leaders that did the same things like Chavez, Castro, Mugabe, and other Socialist and Communist leaders that took their respective country's economies, and flushed them right down the toilet.


I can only speak for my state, but amid all the lockdown nonsense and clearly anti-science "trust the data" bullshit, Washington voted for Inslee by something like 25 points this past November. It didn't help that the other choice was a borderline retarded high school dropout, but this is also one of the most COVID-paranoid, vaccine-pessimist states in the union. People routinely walk and even drive everywhere wearing a mask, regardless of whether anyone's near them.

So no, I don't think it'll spur actual socialist/communist revolts, the places that locked down the hardest just attract these authority-loving woke neoliberals.


----------



## Ikvion (Apr 17, 2021)

Thiletonomics said:


> The worst part about this mess is the lengths that some countries go to try to shut everything down, to the point that it makes you wonder if they're going to start to shut down actual necessary things. Those include only allowing Covid patients, and staff that handle them, at hospitals, that means that you can't even go to the ER in the case of an actual non-Covid medical emergency.


My mom knows someone who died of an abscessed tooth, because the dentists were shut down in our state during peak lockdown, and the ER told him they couldn't do anything. I have no idea what logic would make them force dentists to shut down, they're doctors too. But nothing about any of this has been logical.


----------



## Smolrolls (Apr 17, 2021)

The fact there are people who call other people crazy...when they themselves are crazy and can't look themselves in the mirror.


----------



## Sopressata (Apr 18, 2021)

Feeling like everyone around me has gone insane and I stayed the same. Realizing the majority of humans are completely supportive of sealing me into my apartment for the better part of a year and they continue to beg and cheer for even more government control. Seeing  people who call others selfish for wanting to earn a living to pay their bills and for wanting to see family and go outside perfectly fine with the skyrocketing crime and suicide rates,children being permanently damaged and fucked up from this because adults are scared, severe mental health crisis due to this, people losing their homes, relationships, putting off going to hospitals or Dr's for serious health issues. 

The audacity of people who have the luxury of sitting on their asses and working from home and watching  netflix and having everything delivered to expect everyone else has these same options in life. I absolutely hate these people intensely. Anyone who says believe the science. Science is meant to be questioned, it is ever evolving. Asking questions is healthy. If you are angry at questions you are not secure in your beliefs. 

Being pressured to take a vaccine for a virus with an extremely high survival rate. Knowing the test being used to arrive at the numbers we are being fed was never meant to be used for this and is highly inaccurate according to the man who invented it (who mysteriously died after speaking out about this) 

Listening to our retarded government tell people they still need to wear masks, shouldn't see family or go out for normal activities even AFTER being vaccinated and seeing people still lining up eagerly to take the shot. 

Seeing people absolutely clueless and so trusting that the vaccine passport they are trying to make happen is all about keeping them safe and getting us back to normal life. 

This has been the dumbest most evil year of my life and I am at a point where I don't care if the planet combusts and everyone dies. Earth seems beyond help.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 18, 2021)

It completely fucked up my post-graduation plans and effectively put my life on ice.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 18, 2021)

Duncan Hills Coffee said:


> It completely fucked up my post-graduation plans and effectively put my life on ice.


I have to repeat a year of university. Some courses are not meant to be online only.


----------



## Save Goober (Apr 18, 2021)

That the virus didn't kill more people and/or me.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I have to repeat a year of university. Some courses are not meant to be online only.


I fucking hate that my last year of education ended with my courses turning into online only, but by God do I feel sorry for the students who are still attending and are forced to endure it for a whole extra year. It was bad enough when it was a month and a half, I seriously can't imagine having to do *more *of it.

You have my sympathies.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 18, 2021)

That Asian people are getting beat up on the streets JUST for being Asian.

Asian-Americans being blamed for COVID-19 is like blaming German-Americans for Nazi Germany.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Apr 18, 2021)

Quite frankly, the fact that it's like another 9/11 moment -- not in that it was a violent terrorist attack on US soil or anything (not even comparable), but rather that it was a major milestone in American history that changed the course to a dark, irreversible timeline. For my 9/11 comparison, think of it this way: there are two distinctly different periods in modern American history, that of course being pre and post 9/11. With that said, COVID-19 and everything surrounding it is just another major historical event that has/had irreversible changes. We never got back the freedoms we lost after 9/11, and likewise we'll probably never get back all of our freedoms from before COVID. Even if big pharma creates a silver bullet that magically kills the chink virus and has no adverse affects, society won't just suddenly snap back into 2019 reality. Think of the terrorist paranoia and the Patriot Act in the months and years following the attacks on 9/11: even when the virus goes away for good, there will still be a period of rampant paranoia and government overreach that will linger for the next years. Want proof of this? The fact that even though people are getting the vaccine, they're still wearing masks everywhere including outdoors. If that ain't an indication of what will come in the next years, I don't know what is.

TL;DR - whatever optimism we had at the dawn of the Millennium was quashed on 9/11, and likewise any optimism we had at the start of 2020 was quashed by WuFlu -- and there's no turning back.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 18, 2021)

I think the macro effects (specifically the excuse to fuck around with voting, etc.) or the immediate effects (the mask cult) have already been covered, but the shittiest part for me is a lack of 24 hour options. I ended up finding a night job, and in a 12 square mile there are only five places to eat that are 24 hours, and all are just drive-through hamburger chains. Because they're the only places to eat, on a Saturday night, they still get packed out.

There's a diner that used to be open 24 hours that's just up the road from where I currently work (and was a well-known haunt with police officers, whose office was two blocks away), but that closes at 11pm now.


----------



## Smolrolls (Apr 18, 2021)

Sopressata said:


> This has been the dumbest most evil year of my life and I am at a point where I don't care if the planet combusts and everyone dies. Earth seems beyond help.


How about a meteor? We'll go hold hands and sing kumbaya if that'll make the end better.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 18, 2021)

Speaking of education, have any of you seen how this is affecting younger children? It's unbelievably fucked up. I have a young family member who had to attend school virtually, which meant they had to sit still at a computer screen while the teacher tried to talk to the whole class. Can you imagine, at 5 years old, experiencing school this way? I'm concerned for how this is going to affect the social development of kids. Kids _need _social interaction, especially at that age. It's not healthy for them to do everything on a screen, neither physically or mentally.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 18, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Out of anything, what is the worst part about the pandemic for you?


seeing grandma squat out a shit in the bathtub
View attachment 9C9A6D7A-C35D-4EB6-9576-B8A634561310.webp


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> I have to repeat a year of university. Some courses are not meant to be online only.


Yeah i had friends whos entire theses were fucked over because they couldnt have participants come in for physiological studies. Hearing all the covid bullshit from the university establishments is pretty tiresome too. 

But yeah as others have pointed out, the extending reach of government control and the power big tech and big corporations have gained throughout the pandemic is the worst aspect. The only thing more frustrating than them are the simps who support these sycophants no matter how contradictory or blatantly hypocritical they are. The complete decline in peoples ability to think for themselves and devolve into walking government and corporate shills is disturbing, though fascinating, to observe.


----------



## RussianParasite (Apr 18, 2021)

Duncan Hills Coffee said:


> Speaking of education, have any of you seen how this is affecting younger children? It's unbelievably fucked up. I have a young family member who had to attend school virtually, which meant they had to sit still at a computer screen while the teacher tried to talk to the whole class. Can you imagine, at 5 years old, experiencing school this way? I'm concerned for how this is going to affect the social development of kids. Kids _need _social interaction, especially at that age. It's not healthy for them to do everything on a screen, neither physically or mentally.


But have you considered the fact that a small fraction of people over 70 might get hospitalized!!!??? Lol, boomers ruining the economy and overall quality of life for the younger generations... again.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm putting myself in the 'massive suspension of civil liberties, just so Pothole Gates can stroke his megalomania ' camp.

and it's highlighted that certain generations are evidence that bringing national service might actually be a good thing.

You know about China's fresh little meat jig?


----------



## Dangerhair (Apr 20, 2021)

Knowing that when all the lockdowns finally end, taxes are going to go way up, and that picking up the pieces of killing so many businesses going to take a lot of time..


----------



## Unflushable Turd (Apr 20, 2021)

Being single and living alone at an age where most of my peers are married and/or building their families. Feeling like I've missed the opportunity to find a partner before I've hit the wall. Dating and meeting up with strangers is frowned upon during a pandemic. There's not even any fun "date" activities, everything's closed. It's lonely.

Also working with covid patients, it demoralizing how a lot of them don't improve no matter what we do. They're all alone in their isolation room and I'm their only source of in-person social interaction but I have to limit the number of times I can go into the room for my own safety. They're on high flow oxygen connected to all sorts of awful tubes, we have to force them to lay on their stomachs (the obese folks HATE that) and they get tangled in all the wires, They just sorta get to stew alone in sheer panic for a few days until their lungs tire out and we either tube them or help them die comfortably. Each time I feel like a failure for not fixing them.

I hate the constant handwashing and maskwearing, my hands are cracked and dry and my face is riddled with acne. I stand in the shower for 30 minutes after a shift, scrubbing my skin, hoping I'm not somehow inhaling any vaporized covid virus particles that landed on my bare neck over the course of the day (as if the covid patient hacking on me while I listened to their chest didn't do it)

I also hate that I'm lowkey resentful towards covid patients, like they came into my place of work and are now exposing ME to this shitty virus. Yeah I chose this job but I didn't choose the pandemic. I need the money and I spent all this time and effort training for this role so there's no turning back now. Fucking whatever.


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 20, 2021)

It's clownworld, the only way out is through.


----------



## Solid Snek (Apr 20, 2021)

The worst part is the hypocrisy.


----------



## PaleTay (Apr 21, 2021)

No super/compound sets, probably ever again. Or intense cardio of any sort.

Also, having to breathe in bacteria and fungus in order to go to the gym, due to the impossible task of actually getting a sweaty mask clean. This will also lead to contamination of other areas such as your bag or car.

Also, the people who say "it doesn't effect my workout", because they already do low-weight and low intensity workouts.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 22, 2021)

How tyrants have overblown a mutated cold or flu into a "pandemic" scare to "cancel" real life and put us "little people" under endless house arrest, make us muzzle up, and of course because Orange Man bad.

There's also the alarming willingness to give up liberty for safety, and this cult-like "Trust The Science" thinking.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 22, 2021)

The mask up, take the vaccine, surrender your rights for public health morons. Literal NPCs and government bootlickers, a bunch of subhumans who would like everyone to be as miserable as they are and be good little pod people. That's the worst part of this whole thing for me. Just a whole group of people who should not exist.

Edit: Not so much for me, but for relatives still in education. The education system is mugging everyone off with online learning and subpar teaching at the same price as normal. They are stuck from like 8am to 4pm in front of a computer, lesson after lesson in their room with no interaction with other students or fresh air.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 22, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> The mask up, take the vaccine, surrender your rights for public health morons.



They don't really question wearing a mnuzzle. They just do it, and often wear it wrong with their noses disgustingly hanging out. I think the muzzles are the worst part of this "New Normal". That and the wrecked economy - which I hear was  intended to make people more dependent on globalism. I'm so tired of this circus.

Also can you imagine being born when this scamdemic started and growing up with this muzzle bullshit? The impact on social development this "mask up" insanity has?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Apr 28, 2021)

i will NOT take the vaccine(((s)))!


----------



## Death Grip (Apr 28, 2021)

Not being able to see my children


----------



## Small-arms Supremacy (Apr 28, 2021)

Dangerhair said:


> Knowing that when all the lockdowns finally end, taxes are going to go way up, and that picking up the pieces of killing so many businesses going to take a lot of time..


What pieces will there be to pick up? All the giant corporations allowed to operate through the lockdown like Walmart or Amazon will simply expand into the spaces left over by small businesses.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 28, 2021)

Living near a wildfire and hearing some whiny faggots whine about how a piece of fabric is "literally suffocating" them.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Apr 28, 2021)

I can't actually think of anything bad about the situation. The scamdemic is awesome because it revealed who's who in the world, all the enemies of mankind openly declared who they are and what their goals are. I am actually happy that God has blessed me with an increased probability of dying in combat when the cops come to take me away to the fema camp


----------



## Igrotnik_flopnik (Apr 28, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> The snitching and fear over a virus with a <1% death rate.


Idfk about the virus now. 
I am, how ever, mindbogglingly terrified about what it may become over time.


----------



## Thidwick (May 11, 2021)

Holy shit you guys are all so depressing. You act like you've been locked in a zoo all year! I'm in a strict state and we still had enough stuff to do open the entire time. Outside activities have thrived like never before.  My family has traveled like normal; no one stopped them.         

From day 1, everyone knew you could be outside without a mask, as long as you weren't ontop of strangers.  I only put it up to run in the stores for 5 minutes. If I was single I wouldn't have stopped dating all together, I would've just been cautious.  Did you all seriously sit in your apartments the whole year? Didn't see friends at all? I refuse to believe that.          

The only thing I actually agree with is not forcing people to put a vaccine in them, and I'm not supportive of a "pass". Just keep wearing the mask, or stay out of crowds.       

Here's your silver lining: be happy you weren't one of the people that got it and are now living with the aftermath. I game with a big group and so many younger people that got it are in bad shape now. Deaths might be low, but we may be facing a huge problem with disability numbers increasing.


----------



## Kornula (May 11, 2021)

The very worst part is the masses believing it is an actual pandemic,  
Not joking.



Clark Kent said:


> Probably the deaths.


bwhahaah.. you mean the "covid" deaths.


----------



## Biggus Dickus King (May 11, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> what is the worst part about the pandemic for you?


Realizing that 2019 wasn't as shitty as I thought it was.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 11, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Also can you imagine being born when this scamdemic started and growing up with this muzzle bullshit? The impact on social development this "mask up" insanity has


Oh here grandpa goes again.... wear the mask grandpa! Wash your hands! Back to quarantine!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 11, 2021)

Kornula said:


> the masses believing it is an actual pandemic



Yep. If this were a real pandemic, you'd know without the media and social media reminding you 24-7.



Lemmingwise said:


> Oh here grandpa goes again.... wear the mask grandpa! Wash your hands! Back to quarantine!



Before 2020, that would've been the stuff of a dystopian scifi.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 11, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> How tyrants have overblown a mutated cold or flu into a "pandemic" scare to "cancel" real life and put us "little people" under endless house arrest, make us muzzle up, and of course because Orange Man bad.
> 
> There's also the alarming willingness to give up liberty for safety, and this cult-like "Trust The Science" thinking.


The rapidity and ease in which people just shrugged and rolled over genuinely disturbed me. I fucking hate every second of this shit, but no one else I know seems to care. My little brothers haven't been to school in a year, a fucking year! How is that acceptable in a first world country?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 11, 2021)

Small-arms Supremacy said:


> All the giant corporations allowed to operate through the lockdown like Walmart or Amazon will simply expand into the spaces left over by small businesses.



I think that's exactly what they want: I heard the scamdemic is also about expanding globalism.



Johan Schmidt said:


> The rapidity and ease in which people just shrugged and rolled over genuinely disturbed me.



People are being "socially engineered" to be that way.


----------



## OrionBalls (May 11, 2021)

The worst part of the pandemic is that I haven't seen my parents in over a year. We live far apart, and agreed it was best to keep apart due to Ma's health, and my working with the public. I miss my Mom and Dad, damnit!


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 11, 2021)

I think that I forgot what life was really like.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (May 11, 2021)

The worst thing was coming out to my parents as anti-jab, which I hammed to shit as just another coming out as gay or trans.  The Jab reached my location and age bracket, and my mother called as she used to work in the health industry around the staff currently giving the super-specific immune retooling which doesn't work 60% of the time and leaves your immune system highly tooled uselessly against other variants not to mention the other diseases we are statistically mistaking for Chinese Flu.  I overacted until they wanted to be serious, and I went over the facts until they wanted to be emotional.  It went ok.  My body, my choice! (It was very sad.)



ArnoldPalmer said:


> As for the "If you see something, say something" Ads, when the fuck did that become okay?


WWII

That was the turning point for all this.  Nazi books were burnt without a sense of irony.  Under the Allied Military Government of Germany, some homosexuals were forced to serve out their terms of imprisonment, regardless of the time spent in concentration camps. They don't exactly show the gays being liberated in Band of Brothers, now do they? Reparations and state pensions available to other groups were refused to gay men, who were still classified as criminals; the 1935 version of §175 StGB remained in force in West Germany until 1969 because it was a "healthy law" (as Chancellor Adenauer called it in 1962).  Yet we never hear about any of this because society is now to be managed lest another evil nazi emerge.

Everything became a careful cultivation of everything fake and gay, and if we don't Bilge pump the reality out of the culture it will build up and sink the vast log of shit our civilization has become.  Just like in every vast intervention that idiot Americans call socialism, the midwits call progress, and the galaxy brains call decadency the system must deal with naysayers.  It must punish them, but it can't deal with them top down or the scheme would be obvious.  So, bullshit "If you see something, say something" normalization of civil division and civil infighting has been the rule not the exception.

Its just that there was a cold war on, so America still had to pretend to be cool and accepting.  Now that last mask has slipped and the new normal has begun.  This needs to happen as soon as possible because we need to go back to the things we miss and love.  The new normal means Hope. We have suffered enough.  We will build back better. If you see something, say something. In these troubled times, we must all come together.  Now its up to you.  We will Make America Great Again.  Hate has no place in America.  Do your part.

Its all so tiring.


----------



## Kornula (May 12, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Oh here grandpa goes again.... wear the mask grandpa! Wash your hands! Back to quarantine!


If Covid were a real pandemic, we would see literally piles of dead bodies on the streets.. starting with the Homelesss... 
Yet, hospitals and clinics have resorted to outright lying about the number of covid deaths they report...why would they have to lie about it?


----------



## Mnutu (May 12, 2021)

That people allow themselves to become radically insane over stupid bullshit. Best way to overcome anything is to not feed into it, but to starve it through apathy.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2021)

Kornula said:


> If Covid were a real pandemic, we would see literally piles of dead bodies on the streets.. starting with the Homelesss...
> Yet, hospitals and clinics have resorted to outright lying about the number of covid deaths they report...why would they have to lie about it?


I was making a meta comment on how young people who never knew any better could swallow the "new normal" wholesale.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 12, 2021)

hahahahaha christ almighty the fucking retards are out in full force itt


----------



## Kornula (May 14, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> The worst part of the pandemic is that I haven't seen my parents in over a year. We live far apart, and agreed it was best to keep apart due to Ma's health, and my working with the public. I miss my Mom and Dad, damnit!


I may never see either of my parents again in their lifetime.  Both are over 75 now...Mom has moved to England. Dad in Hawaii.



Lemmingwise said:


> I was making a meta comment on how young people who never knew any better could swallow the "new normal" wholesale.


fair point.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (May 15, 2021)

Other than the fact that millions of people have died, it’s gotta be the lost time. We literally put our fucking lives on hold because of this pandemic. Life is short, and sometimes it feels like we’re being cheated out of even more time with our loved ones.


----------



## lurk_moar (May 15, 2021)

The worst thing about covid is the overreaction to a virus that kills old, obese, diabetic men in poor health. 

That got me thinking. Well, what if there was an incurable, highly infectious, and deadly disease that killed 99% of its victims? Then, how would be society act? Would every single person be on house arrest including doctors and medical professionals. Would drones deliver our supplies?

Let's face it, people, the six-foot rule and having your temperature checked along with a laundry list of rona symptoms at any public place is very dehumanizing. It makes you feel like a leper.


----------

